# CoDeSys und wago 841



## dumbo2 (11 April 2006)

Habe eine Wago 750-841 will jetzt mittels CoDeSys SP PLC auf die Variablen der Wago sps zugreifen, habe dafür auch schon den OPC Server konfiguriert, der auch funktioniert. Habe jetzt allerdings das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß wie man auf diesen mit CoDeSys zugreifen kann. Das System soll später mit mehreren SPSen laufen und mit der Soft SPS als Schnitstelle und einer Visualisirung auf der Soft SPS.
Wenn es eine bessere möglichkeit der kommunikation mit der SPS giebt bin ich für vorschläge offen.
danke


----------



## Roland Wagner (13 April 2006)

siehe 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=7651&highlight=CoDeSys


----------

